# Thin womb lining



## RubyRoo (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi all,
Me again - i think i'm becoming obsessed with this website - i'm at work and have been trawling through it for the past 2 hours!!!  anyway am just wondering whether anybody knows anything about having thin womb lining.  my clinic says it they like it ideally to be between 8-12mm.  mine has always been too low - between 6-7 and they keep telling me there's not much they can do about it.  i've taken viagra and asprin for my last 2 treatments (and had accupuncture too) but none of it made any difference?  any tips or advice?
thanks


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I am an advocate for the warm bath method!! A warm bath with good book and glass of wine if wanted and have a soak to help the blood flow to the nether regions.

Ruth


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi, my acupuncturist suggested a hot water bottle on the tummy to get the area nice and warm and the blood flowing.

Katie


----------



## sandie05 (Mar 11, 2005)

when do you have a warm bath then - every night? or a few days after ovulation?


----------



## Lou Lou (Feb 22, 2005)

HI Ruby,

Oh - I know where you are coming from - i too have the think lining but went through a procedure for this - yes - there is a potential solution !

I am no expert in this method but was told about this - you should ask your doctor about this - whether it works is 50 50 so I am NOT recommending that you do this...I am just sharing my story about how my clinic deals with thin lining.

I reside in Toronto Canada and am with a private clinic over here.  They told me that this method is not a universal practise and may or may not yield the result I need.  I had nothing to lose and went for the procedure.  What is the procedure?  Well it is a biopsy of the lining - this is done on a month that you will not be tx of course.  They will take a sample of your lining and hope that when your lining regenerates, that it will regenerate thicker come mid cycle.  It is becoming a more accepted/recommended method in toronto with the private clinics now.  Result of my lining:  yes it did get thicker!

Ask your consultant about this.  I can't remember what day of the cycle this procedure was conducted.  Good luck and I hope this info helps.

cheers


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi Ruby

I too was worried about my womb lining as it never gets thicker than 6.5mm with all the IVF drugs, vitamins, acupunture, warming, red juices etc and was told it was unlikely I would get pg. BUT I have fallen pregnant twice with my thin lining and only lost my first baby because of a chromosonal disirder not the lining as it just pumps up once I get a baby in there. 

So do't fret my sweet
Megan


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

Hi sorry to butt in. ive got a thin lining too. 
The last time my lining was measured it was 3mm, it had been under that before aswell. i had not been getting periods for a very long time,
My dr thinks that now im having periods my linning should be thicker, do u think this is the case?
Also, if my lining stayed that thin, is it possible/likely to get pg even with ivf?
So many problems in this baby making game!  
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## RubyRoo (Mar 19, 2005)

thanks for all your replies ladies.  i'm not sure what to think as always get mixed messages - one minute my clinic tell me it's highly unlikely i'll get pregnant with a lining under 8mm and then the next minute they say that woman have got pregnant with thin lining and not to worrry!  i have so far tried viagra with the treatment, acupuncture, asprins, vitamins and nothing has made a difference.  then they sometimes tell me that the lining is what it is and there's not much they can do to pump it up (especially when you are on a donor egg cycle).  honestly, i just never know what to believe.  i will ask them about the biopsy thing though but i bet they don't do it over here -typical!  actually the last time i saw the consultant he was pondering about putting something called an oestradiol implant into me during treatment in the hope that that thickens the lining.  but he wasn't that sure and didn't sound too convincing either!  oh dear, what do do?!?!


----------



## Lou Lou (Feb 22, 2005)

Good luck Ruby!  Keep us posted!


----------

